# Backup Lights



## tclark1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any recomendations on 6-1/2" Oval recessed backup lights? I am looking for some bright lights? any suggestions would help
Thanks


----------



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking for the same thing any suggestions out there?


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i bought mine off of ebay and they are ok, but not as bright as a halogen if the snow if blowing. mine are the Grote brand ones.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Go led when you find some. And I believe the 6" ovals are more popular. Just google "6" led back up light"


----------



## palatineplowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.whitenight.com/products.htm

these work great on my truck and super bright


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

I am in the same boat. Id like set not to crazy bright but something that i can also see behind me as well. I know that the Maxxima 18 led oval lights are worthless for back up lights. I've seen alot of them but am not sure how bright they are and i don't really want to keep ordering lights that wont work for me.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300696274674&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=77923596899
Anyone try these yet?


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine are from napa they are truck lite .there are 23 leds in them.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I know some LEDs look bright but dont light up the ground how are those?


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

They are bright i like them .they light up the ground alot. In the first pic i put is the leds in the bumper and leds in the factory lens also.







MG]


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Look at this link they leds that fit in your factory light lens and the are really bright and only about 40 dollars the napa ones are like a 100 http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=135222


----------



## nathan11507 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have always used auxillary fog lights hard wired in the last five years and plenty bright enuf.....with the the factoiry back up light as well......cost me twenty bucks and have gotten 5 yrs outta of them and still goin strong


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

If you have the budget, check out the sound off 500 lumen led flood lights or 1000 lumen (square) flood lights. They are pricy but they light up whatever they are pointed at like day


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.back-upbuddy.com/prod/GG304LED-2.asp

Haven't bought it or used it but seems like a good easy design, I will be getting this before this plow season.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

i run the sound-off work lights and all I can say is daylight. I've got them on my plow trucks and atvs


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

here's a good product any one considering backup lights should look at.
https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/131.htm


----------

